# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  Câu đố khó

## haido92

Đố các bạn có bao nhiu Hệ Điều Hành và sử dụng phổ biến là HĐH nào?:-?

----------


## abusayyart

Cái này là *đố* hay là *hỏi* ?

----------


## tunght

> Cái này là *đố* hay là *hỏi* ?


Ko thấy chữ đố kja àh?

----------


## nguyendinh

4 hđh
linux, window, msdos, unix...
hình như là vậy thì phải

----------


## mnhavu

đảm bảo là lớn hơn 7

----------


## volcano

Câu đố không khó, chỉ khó trả lời thôi

----------


## toihoitoi

> Câu đố không khó, chỉ khó trả lời thôi


[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] hảo hảo chất lương cao câu trả lời nì tui đồng ý [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## yenyen1234

Windows, Linux, Ubuntu. Mac OS, Ms Dos,* Unix ,* SUN Solaris ,HP-UX , AIX......
Nói chung là hệ điều hành thì nhiều lắm mỗi công ty phát triển không biết bào nhiêu hệ điều hành như windows với XP, VISTA, 9X...

Mình thấy có 4 hệ điều hành lớn là
Windows
Linux
Mac OS
Unix

Ai biết thêm thì cập nhập nha

----------


## okbebu

Kinh quá HDH được sd nhiều nhất là linux sau đó là Windows

----------


## collagenadiva

ủa zậy mà tui cứ tưởng là windows được sử dụng nhiều nhất chứ

----------


## hajdajgja

Ặc câu này thì cho tui hỏi ngược lai nha!
Trên thế giới có bao nhiu loại chip PC
mỗi loại chip có bao nhiu HDH đi kèm ! [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## iseovip1

hay qua... rất cảm ơn câu đố hay

----------


## buivanquang.ltv

có các HDH là Dos, MAC, Linux Và Windows, và sử dụng nhiều nhất là Windows

----------


## tapchidoisong

50% Người sử dụng máy tính ở Tây Âu sử dụng Linux

----------


## tungldhdonga1

uhm, mà tui thấy nười ta dùng Novell Netware cũng rất nhiều cho các máy chủ.
:d

----------


## nguyenthoa

Theo mình được biết, hiện nay có các hệ diều hành như Lunix, Windows, MS - DOS, AmigaOS, BeOS, FreeBSD, OS/2, Window Mobile, Solaris,... Tuy nhiên hiện nay thì hệ điều hành Linux được ưa chuộng và sử dụng nhiều nhất, kế đó mới là Window. Việt Nam và các nước châu á thường dùng Window còn các nước phát triển như Nhật, Pháp,... thích Linux hơn ! Mình chỉ biết bấy nhiêu thôi à ! Mong các bạn chỉ bảo thêm

----------


## duhocbluesea

*Còn Symbian nữa chi???*

Symbian là hệ điều hành dùng cho... mobile. Tuy nhiên, nó phổ biến đến mức cộng tất cả số máy PC dung hệ điều hành Windows và MacOS lại cũng chào thua! (Ước tính đang có trên 950 triệu máy DTDĐ sử dụng Symbian hoạt động đấy!).

----------


## thewitcher13

hdh hinh nhu la 4
ma dung nhiu nhat hien gio la window

----------


## nuochoaparis

Có loại máy tính nào không sử dụng HDH không?

----------


## lacnghiep

1. Win 95, Win me, win 98, win xp sp1, win xp sp2, win mediacenter, win 2000, win 2000 sever, win vista sp1 ( Do microsoft sản xuất)
2. Mac ( do apple sản xuất)
3. Linux ( là win mã nguồn mở do 2 người tên là j` ấy khởi xướng :[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])
còn về chức năng tất cả các hệ điều hành đều có tác dụng để ta kiểm soát đc máy tính, điều khiển chúng dễ dàng hơn.[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG][IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]:-?:book:
nhieu nhat do la window xp cua microsoft

----------


## huynhlam088

dsadadsadsadasdsd

----------


## mallboro

dasadadfsfdsfewr

----------


## lechi217

câu này khó thật!hinh như có 4 hệ diều hanh va hê diêu hanh window là sử dụng nhiều nhất

----------


## seoer

DOS có phải là một hệ điêu hành không mấy bạn. minh nghĩ nó cũng là một trong những hệ điều hành.

----------


## parkhill

1./ Có bao nhiêu HĐH ư? xin thưa nó là con số lớn hơn 6 chữ số.
Vì sao? nếu nói HĐH trên máy tính thì vài trăm, nhưng nói HĐH một cách chung chung thì lên đến hàng triệu và không thể thống kê được là có tất cả bao nhiêu.
2./ HĐH phổ biến nhất thì chịu, nhưng chắc chắn không phải WINDOWS và UNIX

----------


## npd.fpt01

nhiều nhưng phổ biên chăc la win va linux

----------


## dungmxh

Hệ điều hành dùng cho đầu đĩa được dùng nhiều nhất. Không nhớ là của hãng nào nữa.

----------


## Tuanvuong

bây giờ lại ra thêm nhiều hệ điều hành nữa rùi.do do không đoán được.chác chắn là hơn 4 hdh

----------


## tonyteo

nhieu HDH LAM BAN OI,NHO KO HET

----------


## chutichht

nhieu nhieu HDH LAM BAN OI

----------


## nguyenlan

Theo mình biết thì có 4 HĐH lớn là 
Unix,Linux,Window,MS DOS
Bây giờ thì người ta sử dụng phổ biến là HĐ H Windows

----------


## seluoncocach

Có nhiều HĐH lắm: MS-DOS, Windows, Linux, Unix,...
Nhưng được sử dụng phổ biến nhất là Linux và Windows.
Linux thường được phổ biến rộng rãi ở châu Âu.

----------

